# oaa third leg



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Had a blast. couldn't ask for a nicer day.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry I could not make it but I here that York did a great job on the settings of the targets.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Yup, really nice set today


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

How many shooters is there in the money class


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

YCB put on an excellent shoot. The course was certainly a challenge and the target placement really made you work hard for the yardage. Great job on setting it up! The food was very good and lots of water on the course. A great day of shooting.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Had a great day with good company in my peered group. Congratulations to everyone at York for setting some fantastic targets. INMHO the best I have seen all year and that and includes the worlds in PA. There was one set up with three deer, A doe with a sniffing buck and a third eating apples from a tree. Just a gorgeous set up. Best part was Lee, Yorks president went past this and saw two live deer mingling with the targets.


Food was great as well, grilled chicken, grilled veggies, potatoes as well as the standard fare. Wonderful way to wrap up the year.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Excellent course Congrats to all.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Results are on the website.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1513&Itemid=253


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Did the OAA not run a traditional male or an RU class this year?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I think that the results posted were only for Triple Crown players. So if no one in those classes made all 3 shoots probably they are not listed.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I figured as much Bob. I still think that having such a widespread trio of venues and holding the the champs in areas of low population really affects the numbers they get. A bit of a rethink is needed I feel.




Crunch said:


> I think that the results posted were only for Triple Crown players. So if no one in those classes made all 3 shoots probably they are not listed.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Remote clubs have stepped up to take the shoots when others have not wanted them. Lots of disscussion at the AGM last year about it.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> Remote clubs have stepped up to take the shoots when others have not wanted them. Lots of disscussion at the AGM last year about it.


Exactly! Why should areas of lower population density be penalized? No matter where they are held, someone will have to travel!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

29 shooters in total shooters for series.... its not so much location as ??????who knows ... economy has some thing to do with it a lot of blue collar lay offs so numbers are down ...Plus they need a draw.. to get people out.. a lot of classes only had one in them male trad had one .. where as in northbay there where like 14 so who knows...series with long distances where you have to sleep over for 2 days and food get pricy...imho


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

when is the agm this year and where???? for the oaa


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

If I remember correctly......and just so you know I have a memory like an etch-a-sketch....one bump and it's gone......I think it is at The Bow Shop again this year (Kitchener / Waterloo).

Would be good to see some 3D guys out. Only a handfull there last year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not a member anymore but I'd certainly like to go and explain why.
I agree that Ontario is such a big place that someone always has to travel, but no one wants to travel and get no competition, it's a vicious circle.
How about scrapping the Triple Crown and having regional 3D champs with top 5 of each class in each region qualifying for the provincial champs. People are more likely to drive 2 hours for their regional and go for a long weekend to the provincial champs if they know they will get to shoot against the best of the best.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Did the OAA not run a traditional male or an RU class this year?


first leg, I was the only one in R/U class, days later i got rid of the rest and now shoot off the shelf. Trad had qiute a few, however I dont think many made it to all 3 legs. I could be wrong but i believe york had for trad, 3 senior and and 5-7 master.

as for york, yes the coarse food and weather were all top shelf, had a great day, coarse lay out I found to be way better than the last time i was there for a shoot(not as much walking) thanks to all who made it happen, well done.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Seeing as this is a forum for Canadian archers, as a rough straw poll, how many would be in favour of of having regional 3D champs serving as a qualifier for the Ontario 3D champs? The iBO does it through state champs ad world qualifiers so why couldn't we.
The long and the short of it is, the numbers need to go up to make it worthwhile, the current format doesn't really seem to benefit anyone so why don't Canadian tournament shooters get together and come up with some ideas that might work and this is mine, whose next.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

First off....this is a Canadian forum...not an Ontario forum. 

Next, put a motion forward at the AGM and have it discussed, and voted on. Archery Talk has nothing to do with the OAA. We can chat about it all we want here.....but official stuff needs to be done in an offical way.

Good on you for thinking of way to improve things though!!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I just want good courses to shoot and good people to shoot with and against, not too much to ask is it?


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all for trying to make things better for archery. Having been involved in competitive tournamnet archery for over 25 years, and being on the OAA board for 17 of those years, I am not sure what we could try that already hasn't been tried. Regional Championships, although a very reasonable inquiry, actually won't work. Only the top shooters from each area qualifying to go to provincials, will actually decrease the attendence at the Championships. What if there are 10 shooters in a category from one zone that want to go, but only the top five are allowed to go. The other 5 wouldn't be allowed to compete. Besides, anyone that wants to go to provincials, has the right to do so regardless of there score. The attendence dropping is a combination of things. The biggest thing though is just the cost of going. Gas is double what it was ten years ago. Hotels are 30% more. Food, and entry fees are way up as well. I do have to say though, and I am sorry for this, but having major 3-D tournaments in the northern part of the province is somewhat concerning. There is no doubt that the lower attendence of the second leg, because of its location, effected the attendence of the third leg. Sault North ran an absolutely great tournament, and should be extremely proud of the job they did, but the weekend warrior is not going to drive 8-10 hours to shoot 40 arrows. Everybody needs top realize that the days of 200 plus shooters at OAA Championships are gone. Even if the OAA Championships were at one of the larger clubs, like Durham or York, it would still cap off at under 125 shooters. The top shooters in the province in all divisions, will travel to the tournaments regardless of where they are. The "weekend warrior's" are who we are losing in the attendence department. The only way to increase attendence is to get those people to come to the tournament. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The top shooters will only come if there are other top shooters to compete against. Since winning the OAA triple crown in 2009 I have done no OAA events because of the distance involved and the amount of competitors.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

This is unfortunate. Bit of a catch 22....the top shooters will not come out unless there are other top shooters to compete against?

Start it off right next year and shoot the Provincials. I think they are even near Southern Ontario next year if I am not mistaken!!!!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Jason,

As mentioned, due to work constraints and the high cost of travel these days, archers cannot travel or have limited expense to travel to several shoots a year throughout Ontario let alone being able to attend the OAA AGM which may account for the low numbers of attendee's from the 3D shooters. With that being said and the AGM not far off in the distant future, would it not be beneficial to the OAA if they could open a thread on AT in the Canadian forum or offer a means through the OAA website of having improvement suggestions being proposed or discussed prior to the meeting. If there are some great ideas presented from the archers in Ontario which would help make improvements, those could then be officially be presented then at the AGM. 
I realize as you mentioned, that AT is not the place for official OAA stuff, but this maybe a good way of being able to hear the opinions of current and future OAA members or archers in Ontario who would otherwise be unable to have their voices heard.
Just a thought.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ontario 3-dr has a clue about this... has EVERYTHING been tried? maybe not. But every reasonable idea has been looked at. I agree if you want change and have a well thought out plan then you need to join the association that is working hard to help all archers in Ontario and have your ideas heard. Heck, even become a director on the board... really not a hard thing to do. Come to the General meetings and present your thoughts. There is a process for everything at the OAA and it's not bureaucratic red tape... it's a process. 

There is power in numbers and the more people that join the OAA the better. More voices are better to help come up with new ideas. 

One problem I have is comparing us to the United States. We are Ontario, not even Canada. The numbers are not here! Did you know that Michigan has more bow hunters (not counting gun hunters, which is HUGAE) than Canada has hunters... yes, that's right... one if the 50 states has more than ALL of Canada... and start putting other popular hunting states into that and you have a HUGE drawing of people. We do pretty well for the population that we have. Also there has never been more competition for everyone's hard earned money. 

The more remote clubs in the north are usually more than willing to hold large shoots. Soooo many times the opportunity has been offered to the southern Ontario clubs but not one offers to hold the shoot. So the northern clubs take up the challenge. Kudo's to them for stepping up to the plate. Now we need some good (and there are some fantastic clubs and venues) to step up and hold the shoots that are scheduled for the proper zone to be in the proper zone. 

I encourage everyone to join the OAA and have your voice heard. It's $45 per year... that's less than a coffee per week for 30 weeks. Heck most of us waste that on useless archery gear (that never gets used) a year. 

Join and have your voice heard and help make changes or don't join and follow the rest of the sheep... Sounds pretty simple to me... 

Just my honest opinion,

Chris


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

seaway challenge had on average 140 shooters per tournament..just a year ago. as travel was local and series was for 5 locations..I attended all 5 of them maybe oaa could as mentioned do a east west north south series just a thought medals are cheap. and at a reduced price from the 60 dollars as clubs do the work in reality imho..


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

This year for me it was the location of the last two. I love shooting a new course and had it been only one long distance drive I may have completed it. For me it seems just a matter of hit and miss. I'm sure next year will prove to be different. Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Where are the 3Ds next year?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono it takes time to get the venues for each tourny.. we as clubs have to have dates and locations in by end of oct to be printed in next years oaa book... bear with us ....season is not over yet for 2012....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

That surprises me. How can you say what region it will be in when you don't even know if a club there will host it?
Which region is is supposed to be in for next year, at least that will give an idea if I can make it or not.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono is your response directed at me ???your question was where are the 3ds for next year are you being tournament specific as my response was in general to all tournaments as per your question ???or do you mean the provincials ????


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry Ted, I meant the Provincials.




CLASSICHUNTER said:


> bigjono is your response directed at me ???your question was where are the 3ds for next year are you being tournament specific as my response was in general to all tournaments as per your question ???or do you mean the provincials ????


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand they will be at York County


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Man I hope so, I would be there for sure.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I did not go to the second leg because it is just too far for a one day event. I also have somewhat of an issue with the cost of the shoot itself. Correct me if I am wrong but I recall being in for about $100 at Madawaska. YCB was 25 and I was not even in open or the triple crown.

As for the OAA, my vote is that Ontario 3d archers scrape it and we start an IBO circuit:wink:

...look out baby, I can feel the wrath of the target folks descenting from the heavens


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

by the way. Kudos to YCB. I loved the course. If we could get more ranges like that to shoot on a regular basis you would see attendance and skill levels rise.

I firmly believe that if you build a good course people will come to shoot it.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

XTRMN8R said:


> As for the OAA, my vote is that Ontario 3d archers scrape it and we start an IBO circuit:wink:
> 
> ...look out baby, I can feel the wrath of the target folks descenting from the heavens


"descenting". Hmmm - well, I did shower this morning.

But actually, you have a good point. I've always thought it was insane for the OAA (or any competition archery organization) to try to do it all for all forms of archery. 

Bowhunting has almost nothing in common with target archery - different arrows, different bows and accessories, different targets, different activity, and most importantly, entirely different objectives both for the individual and the whole community. Bowhunting deserves a separate organization. Should have its own administration for conservation and political lobbying, etc.

Within competition archery, same goes for target/field/indoor vs 3D. Different objective, different skills. Obviously the majority of 3Ders don't shoot spots and the VAST majority of target shooters don't do the rubber deer.

It would make sense financially and organizationally to break these groups up into different associations. No reason anyone can't join both.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Does goverment funding come into play with different diciplins of archery under the same OAA umbrella?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess it would make sense to have the iBO for 3D shoots and the OAA for field, target and indoor etc.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

:tongue: thats more like de-sent. 

descent...descend, linguini...bikini


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Does that mean an "Ontario Pro 3D" could be in the making???? It does make perfect sents.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

An organization like the IBO would make sense as they have all of the 3D rules covered and they put money back into defending bowhunting. The majority of 3D'ers are also hunters so maybe joining it to a membership of the federation of anglers and hunters would cover the insurance end of things. Lord knows they are good at raising funds. It could be a win for both sides. It would be a lot easier to get some corporate sponsorship being associated with both organizations. The angler and hunter could also help with television coverage.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good thought bow bandit ....have to have club insurance as well in a group policy...


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Joining the OFAH will not cover insurance for the shoots. My club was affliated with the OFAH and we had to purchase seperate liability insurance for our shoots through their provider
and it was expensive for building and liability insurance for our club it was $3000 per year. We have since dropped them and have our liability insurance through the OAA and insure 
our building through a seperate broker.
Also our club ran IBO world qualifiering tournaments for a number of years and the only thing the IBO provided for us was score cards and few rule books for that we payed $5 per
shooter.
Just some ideas for thought
Brian'


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

brian did you ever get the 10 dollars from ibo every time I shot worlds it was supposed to go to your club as I listed you as my club...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a concern....money going to the USA.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I think at York county


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ted we never received any money from the IBO, for you or any others who listed us as their club and
I know a few did it as they told me they did.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

damn that IBO ..lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The $5 per shooter fee is ok. The only club down here that holds an iBO qualifier charges an extra $10 if I remember right. I tend to go over to NY for one of their qualifiers though, they are better courses than the one used here.


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

Oaa 3-D champ will be held in York if im right...... one of the leg again in far north !!!! because nobody else want to take it, here on south .Here,where Galt,Caledon and durham needs to stand up with York and stop the 2000 km triple crown!!! 
That`s why nobody going otherwise all the southwestern,eastern and central has a 2-4 hour drive only maxximum on sunday to way home.
Other think is we should have a pro class where all the previous winner champions compete to give a chance to others,for a winning happiness...
and the final -door prizes,bows etc


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

......here is a time to start to think how else we can improving in numbers or soon no numbers showing up and the clubs start to staying out from the OAA book..

By the way where is a funds for OAA 3D archers,what is gonna happen if all the 3 D clubs start inside OAA to save on the different account some money only for 3D shooters and for door prizes for all the tournament and some of the entry fee going there also generate a little budget .I would pay $5 more on tournaments if i know is coming back to US not just melt away slowly for recurve coaching in some pockets.....:angry:
Here is the time to stand up guys


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

......here is a time to start to think how else we can improving in numbers or soon no numbers showing up and the clubs start to staying out from the OAA book..

By the way where is a funds for OAA 3D archers,what is gonna happen if all the 3 D clubs start inside OAA to save on the different account some money only for 3D shooters and for door prizes for all the tournament and some of the entry fee going there also generate a little budget .I would pay $5 more on tournaments if i know is coming back to US not just melt away slowly for recurve coaching in some pockets.....:angry:
Here is the time to stand up guys


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I think clubs need to run higher profile stand alone events. YCB being the largest player. I like the Durham shoot as well. If these events are well run the first year or two than they will draw a larger crowd each year after.
Royal city is a good example. It is the "fun" shoot eveyone wants to attend


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

i`m agree..... royal city see already -worth to do tournament for this 200 shooter who show up....nothing special in it just close targets ,everybody shooting a magnificent score.
i remember myself i shoot my one there . 
Also clubs ,they make the tournament so hard because they want to challenge all the shooters ,but many pepole going there for fun and they loosing a bunch of arrow and they look looser in the friend eyes.......they not coming anymore and we have a shoot with 50 archer only......

good tournament never been about the 45 yd coyote shoot what nobody can hit......here is a results 60 archer in york on the triple crown


----------

